# SMRS race Pics from Seminole atv park



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some good pics...I am on page 11-13. Had a blast...but OMG....south Georgia is HOT!!!

http://dirtysouthphotography.smugmu...ce-BoggerClass/12991860_PnnbW#940207304_Wec27


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That looks like a blast


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like a great place to ride. How did you do?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

sweet man! that looks like a total blast. good job:bigok:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

looks like there was a decent turnout there. Yep thats how we roll down in GA. HOT!!! Kinda get use to it though. How did ya do?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! Looks like your on page 7 though...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Won my first two heats and lost in the semi finals by like 6 inches...lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are a few more....page 36-41. 

http://dirtysouthphotography.smugmu...ce-BoggerClass/12991860_PnnbW#940595419_a9b6M


----------

